

GoodRelations - The Web Ontology for E-Commerce - railgun2space
http://purl.org/goodrelations/

======
railgun2space
Check out GoodRelations for E-Commerce on the Web of Linked Data!

Project Main Page: <http://purl.org/goodrelations/> Quickstart Guide for
Developers: <http://bit.ly/quickstart4gr> Vocabulary Reference:
<http://purl.org/goodrelations/v1> Developer's Wiki: <http://www.ebusiness-
unibw.org/wiki/GoodRelations> Examples: <http://bit.ly/cookbook4gr>
Presentations: <http://bit.ly/grtalks> Videos: <http://bit.ly/grvideos>

~~~
keefe
know any large downloads of instance data?

~~~
railgun2space
[http://www.ebusiness-
unibw.org/wiki/GoodRelations#Examples_i...](http://www.ebusiness-
unibw.org/wiki/GoodRelations#Examples_in_the_Wild)

